# Meralco is having a laugh



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

The wife got a txt message this morning from Meralco telling her that if she pays her bills online there will be a fixed 47peso " convience fee "regardless of bill amount ! Seeing as we pay 3bills per month
Thats 141pesos ! We currently pay our bills in Robinsons for 7pesos a transaction ! 
I wonder which bright spark🤔 in Meralco thought of that ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I make my payments through Cebuana Lhullier it's 5 pesos and these payment centers are every where but at times Meralco PLDT are known as offline so it's then that I have to make the payment at their offices.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Luelco is our supplier in Bacnotan and is convenient as we drive past their main office every other day 3 kilometres away, they do not offer direct debit/online facilities nor can you pay instore with a debit or credit card, John cash is the winner there and after getting their bill we go and pay next day or within 2 days as there are no cues. 1 and 2 weeks later they are lined up out the door onto the pavement.

It's interesting as our supplier in Australia gives us a "pay on time direct debit" which gives us a 10 or 12% discount on the total bill, no charges as suggested with the OP.
Our electricity bill in PH last month was only PH 1,600.00, the lowest it's ever been, cooler weather helps.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Our water co here gives a discount if we pay on or before a date before the due date.
Regarding Meralco out of the 3 bills we pay 2 is in the wifes name ,1 for our home and 1 for the Empty family home
And the 3rd is the sisters. The family home is only occupied mainly in November 
or when relatives from Legazpi visit.the bill for this month for the family home is 6.47 pesos! Thats for 2 * 3 watt bulbs in the carport after sen discount and for 3 days ac and kettle use !
We will continue to use Robinsons to pay the bills we shop there anyway.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I pay our Meralco bill through the BDO Online Bill Pay service and there is no fee for online payment there.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

In the US all these bills got debited from my checking account and I never had to worry about them.

Here I have to make trips into town 4 times a month to pay the Cignal TV, Globe Internet, Water, and Electric. Two of them you have to remember to pay as there is no notification. If late they shut it off. 

Not to mention the guy trying to deliver the water and electric bills to the house. They probably spend 5min yelling at the gate for one of us to go out and meet them. lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Payment (Bayad) Centers*



Zep said:


> In the US all these bills got debited from my checking account and I never had to worry about them.
> 
> Here I have to make trips into town 4 times a month to pay the Cignal TV, Globe Internet, Water, and Electric. Two of them you have to remember to pay as there is no notification. If late they shut it off.
> 
> Not to mention the guy trying to deliver the water and electric bills to the house. They probably spend 5min yelling at the gate for one of us to go out and meet them. lol


I make sure that my internet account is over paid because frequently I don't get a bill but a couple years ago we got a Cebuana Hullier and recently a smaller PureGold Grocery and both will take the payment, they only charge me 5 pesos sure saves me some long trips or extra trips I can narrow them down to the bank, restaurant and groceries or shopping.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> In the US all these bills got debited from my checking account and I never had to worry about them.
> 
> Here I have to make trips into town 4 times a month to pay the Cignal TV, Globe Internet, Water, and Electric. Two of them you have to remember to pay as there is no notification. If late they shut it off.
> 
> Not to mention the guy trying to deliver the water and electric bills to the house. They probably spend 5min yelling at the gate for one of us to go out and meet them. lol


I certainly hear you Zep.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> I make sure that my internet account is over paid because frequently I don't get a bill but a couple years ago we got a Cebuana Hullier and recently a smaller PureGold Grocery and both will take the payment, they only charge me 5 pesos sure saves me some long trips or extra trips I can narrow them down to the bank, restaurant and groceries or shopping.


Yeah, I tried that also. Paid an extra p100 on my PLDT bill each month for 6 months. 
After 6 six months, I have a p99 credit on my bill. Guess they figured that was a tip each month.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tim_L said:


> Yeah, I tried that also. Paid an extra p100 on my PLDT bill each month for 6 months.
> After 6 six months, I have a p99 credit on my bill. Guess they figured that was a tip each month.


Thats called 'creative accounting' LOL

Fred


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> Our water co here gives a discount if we pay on or before a date before the due date.


We received notification from Balibago Waterworks System Inc that all accounts not paid by the due date in Feb 20 and thereafter will be cut off. No ifs, buts, or maybes, no warning; even if one has never been late with a payment. By the time we get the bill there are usually only three or four days left till the due date. And there is no way to pay on line.

We used to pay the electricity bill on line, but the BPI and the Angeles Electricity Corp had a bit of a spat last year, so we have to queue up in the street once a month now.

[In the UK it is an offence to cut off essential services; water, electricity, mains gas; without a court order!]


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Darby Allen said:


> We received notification from Balibago Waterworks System Inc that all accounts not paid by the due date in Feb 20 and thereafter will be cut off. No ifs, buts, or maybes, no warning; even if one has never been late with a payment. By the time we get the bill there are usually only three or four days left till the due date. And there is no way to pay on line.
> 
> We used to pay the electricity bill on line, but the BPI and the Angeles Electricity Corp had a bit of a spat last year, so we have to queue up in the street once a month now.
> 
> [In the UK it is an offence to cut off essential services; water, electricity, mains gas; without a court order!]


We have to do the same otherwise you never get it, and as the water money only just covers the electricity running the pump we end up paying or we all get cut off.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We are pretty much locked down I don't own a vehicle and trikes are now banned from Sta Cruz Laguna until we come out of this lock down plus Meralco is too tough to deal with you wait for hours sometimes just to pay your pill so I'm going to use Gcash, I did a little research and it looks fairly easy to accomplish and the same with PLDT here's a link.https://toughnickel.com/personal-fi...l-Using-the-Globe-GCash-App-in-Few-Easy-Steps


----------

